# A little help please



## WeaselWeb (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a '93 GXE and lately I have been having an electrical problem. A short somewhere I am guessing. But I will be driving down the road and my radio will shut off, the clock will either flicker or dim out completely and my wipers will not work. I haven't check to see if anything else goes wrong when this happens. Any suggestions? They would be most appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Check out the fuses in your engine bay, maybe there's a blown one in there.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Does all the stuff come back on, because it sounds like there's some loose wiring somewhere.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the grounds to the dash sometimes when an aftermarket piece is installed the grounds can be disturbed or broken.

Troy


----------



## WeaselWeb (Feb 25, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Check the grounds to the dash sometimes when an aftermarket piece is installed the grounds can be disturbed or broken.
> 
> Troy


Theres no aftermarket parts in the dash. The car is pretty much stock minus general up keeping. I checked all fuses before I posted my question here and yes, everything does come back on after restarting the car. Is there a common ground between all of these and could a blown speaker possibly cause any of these effects? It doesn't occur all the time, maybe like one or twice a week. 
Thanks again


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

WeaselWeb said:


> Theres no aftermarket parts in the dash. The car is pretty much stock minus general up keeping. I checked all fuses before I posted my question here and yes, everything does come back on after restarting the car. Is there a common ground between all of these and could a blown speaker possibly cause any of these effects? It doesn't occur all the time, maybe like one or twice a week.
> Thanks again


The clock and the radio I know share a common ground but I have to do a little more research on the wiper switch but I believe it does as well. Your blown speaker wouldn't cause any problems other than just being annoying.

Troy


----------

